# Flat in Tel Aviv



## 196185 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello everyone

I am thinking of renting an appartment in Tel Aviv from March onwards - do you have any ideas/friends etc. who might want to (sub-) let their place? I'd love to stay close to the sea...

I know about prices here, so I won't be shellshocked but I have a limit which resembles around 500 Euros ....2500 Shekels.....would be great.....I have shared houses for such a long time that I thought, hey, you should get your own place now...

Thanks lads ;-)

bye, Jenny


----------

